
Judith Butler Wants Us to Reshape Our Rage - jbegley
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/the-new-yorker-interview/judith-butler-wants-us-to-reshape-our-rage
======
pozdnyshev
Judith Butler is a neoliberal shill.

